# Lyft Just royally screwed their Hertz renters



## Lildono

So Lyft integrated Hertz with their Express Drive program making it easier to renew a rental and get a car. There's just one problem Express Drive is a giant rip off. They boast being able to rent the car for a low price or free every week depending on how many rides you take, but the cost is actually quite significant. With Express Drive and now with the Hertz program you are ineligible for Power Driver Bonus and ineligible for Express Pay. So if you do take 80 rides then you don't have to pay the 180 to rent the car BUT you also wont get the 150 bonus and the 10% of your comission back which could be quite substantial. So in essence you're saving nothing and you're actually losing out on money. I didn't mind going in every week to pay Hertz because I still got PDB and I could still use express pay. Also added bonus you can't cash out whenever you want to. I have a 4.9 rating have been driving lyft pretty much full time and used Hertz because it was affordable and useful as my car is in the shop and I still need money to get it out. I'm going to end up going to Hyre car and if I do I'll most likely just drive for Uber.

Did I also mention with Express Drive, ,not sure about with Hertz anymore, they make you pay 25 cents a mile for miles used when offline. That just means if I was staying with it I'd leave the app on, accept rides, and just wait for the passenger to cancel.

Edited to add pics


----------



## Flarpy

Sounds like a bad deal. Hope you're looking for a real job in the meantime.


----------



## 2MsBandT

Lyft is getting worse by the day Lildono. I thought that it was unlimited mileage?


----------



## Lildono

2MsBandT said:


> Lyft is getting worse by the day Lildono. I thought that it was unlimited mileage?


It was when it was just Hertz but I know Express drive cars are only unlimited while your online then you pay 25 cents a mile for other times. I havrnt found info if they're adopting that as well.


----------



## 2MsBandT

Lildono I thought express drive and renting through Hertz were part of the same program? Well it sucks to have to pay for mileage. I believe Lyft tried this program before and it failed. It will not succeed again if it ends up costing the driver to rent the car.


----------



## 7Miles

Like Uber is sooo much better.
I rented an Uber car from Enterprise here in San Diego. Ended up being $300 per week deal. You can do whatever you want with that car but cost us about $250 plus extra fees every week. Ended up paying about $600 for two weeks - what a great deal.


----------



## AllenChicago

Lildono said:


> So Lyft integrated Hertz with their Express Drive program making it easier to renew a rental and get a car. There's just one problem Express Drive is a giant rip off. They boast being able to rent the car for a low price or free every week depending on how many rides you take, but the cost is actually quite significant. With Express Drive and now with the Hertz program you are ineligible for Power Driver Bonus and ineligible for Express Pay. So if you do take 80 rides then you don't have to pay the 180 to rent the car BUT you also wont get the 150 bonus and the 10% of your comission back which could be quite substantial. So in essence you're saving nothing and you're actually losing out on money. I didn't mind going in every week to pay Hertz because I still got PDB and I could still use express pay. Also added bonus you can't cash out whenever you want to. I have a 4.9 rating have been driving lyft pretty much full time and used Hertz because it was affordable and useful as my car is in the shop and I still need money to get it out. I'm going to end up going to Hyre car and if I do I'll most likely just drive for Uber.
> 
> Did I also mention with Express Drive, ,not sure about with Hertz anymore, they make you pay 25 cents a mile for miles used when offline. That just means if I was staying with it I'd leave the app on, accept rides, and just wait for the passenger to cancel.


Am I reading you right, Lildono? This doesn't sound any better than simply renting a Hertz car as a consumer. I just ran a weekly quote for the Chrysler 200 here in the Chicago area. It's $161 @ week with UNLIMITED miles.

It appears that Lyft is somehow making money on its Hertz "Express Drive" program.


----------



## 7Miles

AllenChicago said:


> Am I reading you right, Lildono? This doesn't sound any better than simply renting a Hertz car as a consumer. I just ran a weekly quote for the Chrysler 200 here in the Chicago area. It's $161 @ week with UNLIMITED miles.
> 
> It appears that Lyft is somehow making money on its Hertz "Express Drive" program.


When I rented from Uber, Enterprise charges their fees plus on top of that obligatory commercial insurance. Which you won't pay as a regular Enterprise customer since your car insurance covers your rental car. I am pretty sure it's the same way with Lyft.
Silver lining here is that in case of accident you won't use your insurance since you pay commercial insurance. Deductible was $1000 with Uber


----------



## Lildono

Lildono said:


> It was when it was just Hertz but I know Express drive cars are only unlimited while your online then you pay 25 cents a mile for other times. I havrnt found info if they're adopting that as well.


No found the email they sent, mileage is still unlimited under hertz express i think, for now. Oh and they are offering a bonus of $175 ( a limited time only) if you do 125 rides. Not 120, 125.


----------



## Lildono

Fort


Flarpy said:


> Sounds like a bad deal. Hope you're looking for a real job in the meantime.


Fortunately found the email. Miles still unlimited it seems.


----------



## BostonBarry

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Hertz program didn't include insurance which Express Drive does, hence the $0.25/mile. If you're doing the rides to get a free rental and free in-app miles every week, all you're paying is the $0.25/mile for personal miles (app-off). My insurance costs $200/month, so if I did Express Drive I could travel 800 personal miles per month and break even against the cost of my own insurance. As for PDB, if your rental costs $180 then you break even on $900 in gross fares. So what are you really losing?


----------



## Lildono

BostonBarry said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the Hertz program didn't include insurance which Express Drive does, hence the $0.25/mile. If you're doing the rides to get a free rental and free in-app miles every week, all you're paying is the $0.25/mile for personal miles (app-off). My insurance costs $200/month, so if I did Express Drive I could travel 800 personal miles per month and break even against the cost of my own insurance. As for PDB, if your rental costs $180 then you break even on $900 in gross fares. So what are you really losing?


Hertz did have insurance.


----------



## BostonBarry

not at the $180, they only include damage waiver.


----------



## Lildono

BostonBarry said:


> not at the $180, they only include damage waiver.


So using your estimate which was $200 a month for insurance.

PDB before the merge even if you did 80 rides and 30 peak weekly ( about the same amount of rides you need to get the free rental. You get pdb $150 and 10% of your commission back lets say about $100. So, 250 minus (175 cost of rental + 50) for one week of insurance.

Miles still unlimited.

So thats a loss of $25 times 4 = $100 a month.

Now imagine you get the higher tiers 100/40: 20% commission($200) and $200. 400-225 means a 175 loss a week.$700 loss a month.

Also, I has an insurance instance while renting wirh my first vehicle and lyft cocers it in the case your insurance doesnt. Mine was problematic so I went through lyft.


----------



## BostonBarry

I'm not sure I follow you. Perhaps your market has a different PDB. We have no bonus amount just the 10% & 20% and those percentages are of gross fares not a percentage of the commission paid.

Even in my Plus eligible vehicle PDB is only usually worth $150-200 on average for 75 rides (gross fares of $750-1000 on average). And I'm constantly being told on this board that my earnings are high compared to most markets.

On Express Drive you are covered by Maven's personal auto coverage while app is off and Lyft's Comercial while app is on, both at $1000 deductible.


----------



## Lildono

BostonBarry said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. Perhaps your market has a different PDB. We have no bonus amount just the 10% & 20% and those percentages are of gross fares not a percentage of the commission paid.
> 
> Even in my Plus eligible vehicle PDB is only usually worth $150-200 on average for 75 rides (gross fares of $750-1000 on average). And I'm constantly being told on this board that my earnings are high compared to most markets.
> 
> On Express Drive you are covered by Maven's personal auto coverage while app is off and Lyft's Comercial while app is on, both at $1000 deductible.


Our markets pdb


----------



## BostonBarry

Ah ok, you do have a different PDB and just used incorrect verbiage in regards to the %. They are doing an additional dollar amount for you in addition to the percentage of gross fares. Definitely sucks to lose that, but I don't have any info on HYRE so I can't really suggest what to do other than get your caf out of the shop ASAP. As for the Hertz program, you have to realize that wasn't going to last. Between the rental bonus & the PDB Lyft was losing what, about $110 on you each week? (Assuming 80 rides averaging $10/ride Lyft was making $160 in commission and $140 in T&S Fees for total of $300 then giving you back $180 for rental, $80 in PDB percentage and $150 in PDB flat for total of $410 in bonuses).


----------



## AllenChicago

7Miles said:


> When I rented from Uber, Enterprise charges their fees plus on top of that obligatory commercial insurance. Which you won't pay as a regular Enterprise customer since your car insurance covers your rental car. I am pretty sure it's the same way with Lyft.
> Silver lining here is that in case of accident you won't use your insurance since you pay commercial insurance. Deductible was $1000 with Uber


Thanks for that reply, 7Miles. A bit off-subject here, but I bet 90% of people who rent cars while on vacation, aren't aware that their personal car insurance covers their rental car. Of course, Avis, Hertz, Enterprise, etc.. never ask or tell the renters this.


----------



## Lildono

BostonBarry said:


> Ah ok, you do have a different PDB and just used incorrect verbiage in regards to the %. They are doing an additional dollar amount for you in addition to the percentage of gross fares. Definitely sucks to lose that, but I don't have any info on HYRE so I can't really suggest what to do other than get your caf out of the shop ASAP. As for the Hertz program, you have to realize that wasn't going to last. Between the rental bonus & the PDB Lyft was losing what, about $110 on you each week? (Assuming 80 rides averaging $10/ride Lyft was making $160 in commission and $140 in T&S Fees for total of $300 then giving you back $180 for rental, $80 in PDB percentage and $150 in PDB flat for total of $410 in bonuses).


We paid for rentals manually there was no reduction in the cost depending on rides and such. So no they did not lose out there


----------



## Lildono

Lildono said:


> We paid for rentals manually there was no reduction in the cost depending on rides and such. So no they did not lose out there


Added bonus were not eligible for average hourly guarantees either


----------



## Von64

If Faber, is still doing Power Driver, I'm turning in my Hertz and crossing over to FIBER. This LYFT Hertz is only going to screw drivers out of money making opportunities.


----------



## Lildono

Von64 said:


> If Faber, is still doing Power Driver, I'm turning in my Hertz and crossing over to FIBER. This LYFT Hertz is only going to screw drivers out of money making opportunities.


Whats fiber?


----------



## Von64

Lol! I meant FUBER


----------



## Lildono

Von64 said:


> Lol! I meant FUBER


Ok thought so but wasnt sure


----------



## painfreepc

7Miles said:


> Like Uber is sooo much better.
> I rented an Uber car from Enterprise here in San Diego. Ended up being $300 per week deal. You can do whatever you want with that car but cost us about $250 plus extra fees every week. Ended up paying about $600 for two weeks - what a great deal.


Starting to look like my 2015 Ford Fusion SE hybrid at $173 per week from Santander is not looking too bad after all..


----------



## Von64

painfreepc said:


> Starting to look like my 2015 Ford Fusion SE hybrid at $173 per week from Santander is not looking too bad after all..


----------



## Von64

What is Santander?


----------



## Lildono

Von64 said:


> What is Santander?


Horrible loan company


----------



## Rysdan

I see this is an old thread, but the information is still relevant. Although you no longer qualify for power driver bonus, you get a separate rental bonus, which is tiered. If you complete the top tier bonus, it covers your rental fee 100%. Unlimited miles, free while in driver mode, 25 cents a mile out of driver mode (use destination filter as much as you can). I'm not sure how or why many of you are saying you'll lose money. The only thing you're on the hook for is gas, damage to windshield, tires, wheels. In your own car you can expect to be paying roughly $0.30-$0.56 per mile and be on the hook for everything, including insurance, potential car payements, maintenace (oil, fluids, tire ware, etc). It seems you're only considering upfront money in pocket rather than how much you're actually paying over time.


----------



## Hunter420

Is this California too, I didn't get any notice of changes, but I did notice its not 20 n hour , this week its 15 an hour.
Wtf! After I got evicted and started selling plasma to catch up, and living in my car, they are soulless. And I use hertz, so there exasperating me this week. Its 2 rides n hour, in rotations. How can any driver catch up?


----------

